# Nice pair of ears



## max (Jul 21, 2010)

Would you get this ears cropped?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Personally I would. He has really cute ears don't get me wrong but my boy had ears like that as a pup and they look huge now. I really wish we would have cropped him. I guess there not really that big but I do prefer the look of a nice show crop 

here he is with my son









Not really huge but he would have looked great with a crop.


----------



## max (Jul 21, 2010)

lol.. those are some big ears.. what is a perfect time to crop ears?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL they are big huh 
Cropping should be done before 12 weeks I believe.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

12 weeks is the norm, and yes i would get them cropped to as cute as they are i think it just completes the looks of these guys, but that is up to you of course, good luck with whatever you decide your pup is super cute!!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

In my opinion there is nothing wrong with hound ears  your dog can fly under the radar and you don't get as many dirty looks lol In my case my dog is 80 plus pounds and he doesn't but I could just imagine how he would look with cropped ears..


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> In my opinion there is nothing wrong with hound ears  your dog can fly under the radar and you don't get as many dirty looks lol In my case my dog is 80 plus pounds and he doesn't but I could just imagine how he would look with cropped ears..


haha i don't know about that, Toboe is 37lb and has a puppy face with big doffy ears and people still trip over themselves trying to get out of his way


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

People ask me if he is a mastiff lol, if his ears were cropped nobody would even go up to ask me and half the time peanut is with us so they think it is safe lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I would crop becasue I like cropped ears. Its all a matter of how you want your dog to look.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> People ask me if he is a mastiff lol, if his ears were cropped nobody would even go up to ask me and half the time peanut is with us so they think it is safe lol


haha ya if i bring Katie people are more likly to come up to us as well, although i don't norm have an issue with My Lucy i guess people can just tell she wants nothing more than to be loved on the big ham


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I have 1 dog with uncropped and 1 without n i like them both , the uncropped I find I dont get as many scary looks from people and there doesnt seem to be so much judgement towards him he just seems like a big goof to them , I love your dogs ears and the white tips are so nice looking. I wouldnt crop them just because I like the markings, what are your plans with her? pet? show? i think its a personal preference try looking at pictures of adults and see what your drawn too more those cropped or those not, puppy ears are always cute but they do grow lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

max said:


> Would you get this ears cropped?


I have cropped a perfect set of ears and I would do it again as long as my vet is still in practice the next time around. (I dont plan on getting any more dogs any time soon lol). I don't believe you can screw it up with a crop that was done by a vet who is skilled. I like cropped ears, and all bulldogs coming into my home will be cropped by my vet as long as they are under a 8 months old.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I like the cropped ears better but I could never do that to a puppy. If the breeder had them cropped before I get the dog then def.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

I have no opinion of the crop question. Just wanted to say - That's an adorable puppy!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Gimbler said:


> I have no opinion of the crop question. Just wanted to say - That's an adorable puppy!


Pretty sly there Gimbler:thumbsup: No to the crop and I love your pup!!!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I would say no.

My boy Kane had/has ears like that, but as he's gotten bigger, he's sort of "grown into" them and they're not quite as bad. They're still big enough that he could probably cop a Dumbo, lol, but that's just one of the many things about him that I love.

Just a second ago, I was thinking about grabbing my phone to take a pic of him and Roxie because one of his ears had fallen over his face, giving him an adorable "I don't care" look. 

With cropped ears, you can't get a pic like this  :










I just love when their ears flop a strange way and they walk around with it, not caring at all. I think of it as someone's hair being messed up without them realizing it, and whereas we would probably be self-conscious about it, the dogs never care. 

Oh, my ear is flopped over in my face and I can't really see? Who cares?! 

As you can see, Kane's ears are still on the large side compared to his head, but when he was 5 wks old, he could've tripped over them like a basset hound, lol.

Your pup is adorable the way she is -- that first pic absolutely kills me, how the marbling color goes up into her ears too. Once they're cropped you won't see that anymore.


----------



## max (Jul 21, 2010)

Here is another picture of her. Her other ear looks like this too, with 2 small dots.












angelbaby said:


> what are your plans with her? pet? show? l


I want her to compete, but I need to learn more about competition.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I prefer natural ears and none of my dogs are cropped. Cropping ears is a personal choice. So, you really have to decide what is best for you and the pup.
It is usually only done for cosmetic purposes only. 
I consider it to be unnecessary surgery and remember all surgeries have risks. 
My opinion on this is... Don't crop and use the money you would have spent to buy some great toys for the pup or get out to a training class.  That would be money better spent.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> I prefer natural ears and none of my dogs are cropped. Cropping ears is a personal choice. So, you really have to decide what is best for you and the pup.
> It is usually only done for cosmetic purposes only.
> I consider it to be unnecessary surgery and remember all surgeries have risks.
> My opinion on this is... Don't crop and use the money you would have spent to buy some great toys for the pup or get out to a training class.  That would be money better spent.


Couldn't of said it better. Too many new owners want to drop 500 dollars on cropping the dog's ears to get the look and do not reallize what's more important. I'd rather drop $500 on some serious obedience classes to make sure the dog grows up to be stable and an ambassador of the breed. If you have loads of cash then yeah do both but to me a pretty dog without manners is a liability and these dogs need extensive training and socializitaion to grow up to be a balanced dog.


----------



## max (Jul 21, 2010)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> I prefer natural ears and none of my dogs are cropped. Cropping ears is a personal choice. So, you really have to decide what is best for you and the pup.
> It is usually only done for cosmetic purposes only.
> I consider it to be unnecessary surgery and remember all surgeries have risks.
> My opinion on this is... Don't crop and use the money you would have spent to buy some great toys for the pup or get out to a training class.  That would be money better spent.


That's a very good idea. I called my vet yesterday and i got a quote of 150.00 both ears using laser techonology. I spoke to someone from obedience club and they charge 100.00 for 8 weeks. I actually saved enough for both, but I'm still not 100% sure about cropping ears.

My cousin has a pitbull with cropped ears. I notice pitbull with complete ears has more facial expression than with cropped ears. That is what stopping me from getting her ears cropped.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

max said:


> That's a very good idea. I called my vet yesterday and i got a quote of 150.00 both ears using laser techonology. I spoke to someone from obedience club and they charge 100.00 for 8 weeks. I actually saved enough for both, but I'm still not 100% sure about cropping ears.
> 
> My cousin has a pitbull with cropped ears. I notice pitbull with complete ears has more facial expression than with cropped ears. That is what stopping me from getting her ears cropped.


I will state this again that I like the cropped look more than natural but I cannot put a dog through that on purpose.

Dogs use their ears for communication with other dogs as well and cropping them takes that tool away for the most part. If it rains and your dog is cropped to short he will get water in the ear canal as opossed to natural ears the dog brings the ears back and covers the ear canal. It is probably much easier to clean cropped ears and I assume they won't get as dirty but cropping the ear also takes away a layer of protection of the ear canal.


----------



## Jhleroy (Sep 23, 2010)

I can't deny I love cropped ears-- I just hate the mess I see that people make of them...I work in the field and waiting till the dogs are older and "schlock" jobs is not only cruel but painful if done wrong...just saying!!


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

i like floppy ears but am not against crops either


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

in the end it all comes down to personal preference...i think it would look awesome with a nice short crop...but i got a floppy eared dog too and the ears really add alot of character to her imo...either way good luck with your decision making...keep me updated on your choice!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Totally think you should not crop. Why put them through the pain and they are soooooo much cuter without cropped ears. I hate when you can see the staples and what not after years of them being done. Just doesn't look very handsome IMO. I think they look more like pets when they are not cropped. Not working dogs  Of course its what you like, but LOVE the "talking" Gargamel does with his ears. If they were cropped he could not crook on ear forward and make the other flap over when he wants to play.


----------

